# Ford 3000 engine modification



## PANTH (May 5, 2021)

I have to upgrade engine of my 3000, ford 
Which size of piston i need to use to make it 60+ hp is it possible can this 3 cyclndrs Block reach 60 or above hp by modifying


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Just boring and swapping pistons will not get you to 60+ hp.

A turbo will increase the power, but again, not to 60+ hp.







You need to get another engine, then you will destroy the drivline, because it is not designed for the forces the 60+ hp engine delivers.

Get another tractor, suited for your needs.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

PANTH said:


> I have to upgrade engine of my 3000, ford
> Which size of piston i need to use to make it 60+ hp is it possible can this 3 cyclndrs Block reach 60 or above hp by modifying


Your engine is 175 cubic inch and makes about 38 hp.
A 201 cubic inch engine out of a 4000 would be a direct, bolt-in swap. That would give you about 52 hp.
Ford did make a tractor with that combination.
They called it a 4110.
More hp than that I would not go. In fact, I think it would be foolish.
As Hacke said, if you need more hp get a tractor that was designed for it.


----------



## PANTH (May 5, 2021)

Is there any difference between ford 3000 and 4000 gears


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

PANTH said:


> Is there any difference between ford 3000 and 4000 gears


3000/4000 transmissions are the same except the output ratio is higher on a 4000.
But it is not the transmission you need to worry about it is your rear end. A 4000 rear end is much huskier than a 3000 is.


----------



## PANTH (May 5, 2021)

I found a 4000 rear end full assembly going to replace it with my 3000 let's see what power output it will make


----------



## PANTH (May 5, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> Your engine is 175 cubic inch and makes about 38 hp.
> A 201 cubic inch engine out of a 4000 would be a direct, bolt-in swap. That would give you about 52 hp.
> Ford did make a tractor with that combination.
> They called it a 4110.
> ...


What of


----------



## PANTH (May 5, 2021)

Identically 3000 and 4000 diesel both are same. With same gears.What if i use ,112mm piston of a ford 4000 as well as crank shaft and came shaft. And is ford 4000 and 4600,4610 have same crank shaft and gears plz reply


----------



## Firefight-100 (Aug 28, 2021)

you will need to have the injectors and or pump redone to shoot more fuel also.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like it would be much more advantageous to buy a larger tractor. You crank on the one you have and it comes apart, you have nothing.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds to me like it would be much more advantageous to buy a larger tractor. You crank on the one you have and it comes apart, you have nothing.



I was thinking the same thing.......Unless you are going to pull with it and trying to sneak into a lower weight class, just sell it and buy bigger...........Way easier and cheaper and faster........


----------

